# Hull #11 Whip refit



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

Before and after shot. Still in break in so don’t have any real numbers yet..
Same trailer, same gelcoat just the bottom picture was taken 21yrs ago.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Good looking restoration! Did you install bunks on the bow?


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

very cool! More pics, please?


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

No. Just cut those hideous ones down by the stern.


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

Tx_Whipray said:


> very cool! More pics, please?


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

purdy!!! nicely done


----------



## cusnooking (Jan 17, 2007)

Great looking skiff!


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

Nice to see Claude Berwicks skiff being taken such good care of. Claude came to our first boat show in Huston Texas When all we had to show was the #1 rough hull that I had built in 3 weeks to let Flip use for a Walkers Cay show with Lefty.
At the Huston show I made a 2x12 pond with visqueen filled with 6” of water and we floated #1 fully rigged in it. I stood on the poling tower and talked up this silly little skiff. We taped the turned down trim tabs so as to not cause a leak in the pool. The skiff was floating in plenty of water.
Claude was so impressed he wrote us a deposit check right there and waited for me to finish making the deck molds and get the skiff into production. 
Claude was a real gentleman and I miss talking to him.
With that lower spray rail she will be real dry but will make a little noise now and then. It’s a trade off. So many skiffs today that have adopted this upper spray rail design into their designs will end up with the slapping noise too because they are built too heavy or did not design in enough displacement into their skiff.

Look up under the bows deck in the forward hatch to see if it’s signed. Can’t remember.


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

Chris Morejohn said:


> Nice to see Claude Berwicks skiff being taken such good care of. Claude came to our first boat show in Huston Texas When all we had to show was the #1 rough hull that I had built in 3 weeks to let Flip use for a Walkers Cay show with Lefty.
> At the Huston show I made a 2x12 pond with visqueen filled with 6” of water and we floated #1 fully rigged in it. I stood on the poling tower and talked up this silly little skiff. We taped the turned down trim tabs so as to not cause a leak in the pool. The skiff was floating in plenty of water.
> Claude was so impressed he wrote us a deposit check right there and waited for me to finish making the deck molds and get the skiff into production.
> Claude was a real gentleman and I miss talking to him.
> ...


It’s signed. Thanks Chris..


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

I don’t see nav lights, do you keep something portable for the odd night mission or am I just not seeing the light... so to speak.


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

Fritz said:


> I don’t see nav lights, do you keep something portable for the odd night mission or am I just not seeing the light... so to speak.


Navilights by navisafe are awesome. Battery powered. All mount on go pro mounts. Besides the engine there’s only two fuses on the boat and no more freaking holes!


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

That’s a work of art!


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

That's the first Whip I ever fished on - poled crazy shallow compared to the other boats we fished back then.


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks guys for the kind words. I can’t bring it anywhere without someone complimenting about it. 
-I still need to raise the platform an inch so I can trim the motor all the way. 
- Getting a carbon casting platform built
- Some SeaDek on the poling platform 
She’ll be ready to rock after that.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Is that a muffler coming off the prop in the before pic? I’ve not seen something like that before


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

Have no clue. That pic was from 98’ I assume. 


Surffshr said:


> Is that a muffler coming off the prop in the before pic? I’ve not seen something like that before


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2019)

Very nice!
That might be a “flush muffler”. Helps keep the neighbors neighborly.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Capt. Moose said:


> View attachment 98068
> View attachment 98066
> 
> Navilights by navisafe are awesome. Battery powered. All mount on go pro mounts. Besides the engine there’s only two fuses on the boat and no more freaking holes!


Beautiful boat! How do you like the navisafe lights? I've been very interested in those, but haven't heard lots of feedback on how they hold up over time.


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

bryson said:


> Beautiful boat! How do you like the navisafe lights? I've been very interested in those, but haven't heard lots of feedback on how they hold up over time.


Haven’t got a chance to use them a lot. Beauty is you remove them and store them in the nice case they come with. I’ll leave the stern light in place. It doubles as a courtesy light as it lights up the whole cockpit when in the all mode.


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

Absolutely amazing!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Chris Morejohn said:


> Nice to see Claude Berwicks skiff being taken such good care of. Claude came to our first boat show in Huston Texas When all we had to show was the #1 rough hull that I had built in 3 weeks to let Flip use for a Walkers Cay show with Lefty.
> At the Huston show I made a 2x12 pond with visqueen filled with 6” of water and we floated #1 fully rigged in it. I stood on the poling tower and talked up this silly little skiff. We taped the turned down trim tabs so as to not cause a leak in the pool. The skiff was floating in plenty of water.
> Claude was so impressed he wrote us a deposit check right there and waited for me to finish making the deck molds and get the skiff into production.
> Claude was a real gentleman and I miss talking to him.
> ...


I think it was a later show but I remember seeing a display of a Hells Bay skiff floating in an itty-bitty litle visqueen pool at the Shallow Water Expo in Houston. Probably around 2003 or so because I moved to Houston that year and really got into fishing really skinny water about that time and by maybe 2007 or went almost 100% fly fishing. Before that I usually was just chunking gear and I didn't fish the salt at all until I was in college in about 97/98. I grew up a chunking gear for bass in freshwater.


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> I think it was a later show but I remember seeing a display of a Hells Bay skiff floating in an itty-bitty litle visqueen pool at the Shallow Water Expo in Houston. Probably around 2003 or so because I moved to Houston that year and really got into fishing really skinny water about that time and by maybe 2007 or went almost 100% fly fishing. Before that I usually was just chunking gear and I didn't fish the salt at all until I was in college in about 97/98. I grew up a chunking gear for bass in freshwater.


It was in 1997. Or very early 1998. Can look up in my records. It was the Mark Castlow Shallow water Exposition. Mark gave us permission to make the pond even though the arena said no. Claude’s got hull #11 because we already had guys like Frank Steel, Ted Jurasick, Capt Steve Thomas having seen it and ordered one right off.
I did the pool setup 4 more times. I lost my nerve to keep doing it because after a few shows I was worried the competition would pop the pond and then I would have a real mess to deal with.
I would like to thank the guys at Maverick, Egret , Action Craft, for not considering this.


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

Chris Morejohn said:


> It was in 1997. Or very early 1998. Can look up in my records. It was the Mark Castlow Shallow water Exposition. Mark gave us permission to make the pond even though the arena said no. Claude’s got hull #11 because we already had guys like Frank Steel, Ted Jurasick, Capt Steve Thomas having seen it and ordered one right off.
> I did the pool setup 4 more times. I lost my nerve to keep doing it because after a few shows I was worried the competition would pop the pond and then I would have a real mess to deal with.
> I would like to thank the guys at Maverick, Egret , Action Craft, for not considering this.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2019)

Chris Morejohn said:


> It was in 1997. Or very early 1998. Can look up in my records. It was the Mark Castlow Shallow water Exposition. Mark gave us permission to make the pond even though the arena said no. Claude’s got hull #11 because we already had guys like Frank Steel, Ted Jurasick, Capt Steve Thomas having seen it and ordered one right off.
> I did the pool setup 4 more times. I lost my nerve to keep doing it because after a few shows I was worried the competition would pop the pond and then I would have a real mess to deal with.
> I would like to thank the guys at Maverick, Egret , Action Craft, for not considering this.


Though, it would have been funny as hell! ​


----------



## fiddlefish (Nov 13, 2017)

Beautiful, I thought hard about that one when it was on the market, love what you've done. That wooden manual power pole showed some real ingenuity on Claude's part! I bet she'll move with the 'hatsu 50! Enjoy!


----------



## G_straus822 (Feb 18, 2016)

You get any hrs on that motor yet. I’m still wondering how mad Wes is gonna be when you pass him! Hahaha


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

G_straus822 said:


> You get any hrs on that motor yet. I’m still wondering how mad Wes is gonna be when you pass him! Hahaha


 Ran it three hours Sunday and burned 1/2gal. More time on Saturday.


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

fiddlefish said:


> Beautiful, I thought hard about that one when it was on the market, love what you've done. That wooden manual power pole showed some real ingenuity on Claude's part! I bet she'll move with the 'hatsu 50! Enjoy!


Thanks! I was going to build a tiller Chittum but went this direction instead.


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

I was at the expo in Houston that had the prototype (as I recall) Whip. I sure wish I had the wisdom to buy one back then, if they were even for sale yet. But it also moved me along to buying a poling skiff. I had almost purchased one of the original Maverick Mirages after fishing in Florida on Harry Spear’s. That was game changing for me, but I ended up with another boat at the time. I later fixed my course and bought an HPX-T in 2001. But I’d still love to have that Whip!


----------



## 1gunner (Dec 29, 2014)

That minimalist side console is awesome!!!!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

That's from back in the day when I was in college and thought a Bonefisher was the skinniest flats machine the world would ever see. I also thought a psychology degree would help my future, but I guess we grow up and learn.


----------

